# Highboy sprayers: since we are asking dumb questions...



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Alright guys,

Highboy cleanup. How do you CLEANLY swap buckets, or after job is complete? Because this is becoming a pain. I am sure after a few jobs I will sort it out, but so far 2 jobs later and I want my lowboy back.

Tip it back, watch it pee all over the floor, purge, tilt back to roll out door, and watch it leave a blood trail to the van.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Some 6-mil poly and duct tape to seal up the stinger for transport.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

If you don't have a tilt bar like the 695's do, I use a five gallon bucket to prop in on when I lean it back. Let it drain over the material pot for a minute then switch it out quick. If you really want to be clean about it, can put a plastic grocery bag over the intake during the switch...don't know if that makes sense but the key is to not tilt it back all the way, just far enough to get the bucket out but not far enough to where the intake is totally out of the bucket.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

DW if your talking about your Airlessco 540 add a suction hose to your tube. 

I like just the tube but you have to pick up the machine a couple times when you clean it. The tube never kinks and its easier to clean.

After awhile suction hose wear and kink, then it will prevent good pick up and make your pump work harder.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Here ya go:





























Now on this job, thats o.k. On another, obviously it will happen on a plastic tarp. It's getting to the van that i was pondering. 

I thought about using a tennis ball canister & a bungee to hold it on.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

The tennis ball can/ bungee system sounds like a possibility, but we like the heavy plastic & duct tape because it keeps things from drying out.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

See...thats why i like bouncing ideas off you guys.

Man i'd be pissed if that happened. Dealt with dried lines/machine once and don't EVER want to go through that hell again.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Highboy cleanup. How do you CLEANLY swap buckets, or after job is complete? Because this is becoming a pain. I am sure after a few jobs I will sort it out, but so far 2 jobs later and I want my lowboy back.
> 
> Tip it back, watch it pee all over the floor, purge, tilt back to roll out door, and watch it leave a blood trail to the van.


I don't like em either, but I keep a bucket under it when I tip it back, and when transporting it I hook an empty bucket under the siphon so it can leak all it wants as I roll it around, or have it in the van. Also having the empty bucket there is good for putting the pump somewhere to set up and keeps any dirt off the siphon (like exteriors).

A 5 gallon bucket handle will hook right up to that hook on the front above the siphon so you can hang one there to transport.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just always have a bucket hanging on there when ur wheeling it around. or actually, all of the time, in the truck, shop, house, yard, always a bucket under the dong


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

What i did on that job was box my paint and never leave the first bucket. But at the end of the day, I still had to tilt it back and came across this issue. I started thinking, and have been since then about that. Tossed around a few ideas and figured, what the hell...ask others.

Never really noticed that hook on the machine, ha. 

So far (20 gallons later) she's proven to be a good pump. Every now and then the purge sticks open, but hey if that's my only issue I'll be happy. Really gotta get rid of the orange plastic around the hose and all the home depot stickers though...that may raise a few eyebrows:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I use 5 qt pail liners to clean our sprayer, tilt back, slide cleaning pot against 5er, wait till it drips then slide them in and out. put it in a clean liner then have some one grab the liner as I tilt the sprayer back, Liner goes into an empty 5er.

Color changes same as above except I let it sit in clean water for couple extra minutes, tilt back, let drain then switch buckets.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I use 5 qt pail liners to clean our sprayer, tilt back, slide cleaning pot against 5er, wait till it drips then slide them in and out. put it in a clean liner then have some one grab the liner as I tilt the sprayer back, Liner goes into an empty 5er.
> 
> Color changes same as above except I let it sit in clean water for couple extra minutes, tilt back, let drain then switch buckets.


 Thanks CD never thought of this 1. My trick has always have a couple 3 gallon buckets to work out of.

Reason, you always box 5ers and when you split 1 2 1/2 gals fills a 3 gallon nice. Also its much easier to tilt back out of a 3 gallon bucket to clean up.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

robladd said:


> Thanks CD never thought of this 1. My trick has always have a couple 3 gallon buckets to work out of.
> 
> Reason, you always box 5ers and when you split 1 2 1/2 gals fills a 3 gallon nice. Also its much easier to tilt back out of a 3 gallon bucket to clean up.


With our big sprayer that is how we change it over, the smaller sprayer is much easier, the suction hoes is soft and flexible, with that we use 2.5 gal buckets and instead of sliding the buckets we just move the suction hose.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I use a empty gallon can is all. Just use a ceiling wire or whayever from the handle to the bucket hanger. You can slide a gallon can on no problem over the suction and between the five you were drawing from with the machine tilted back. Usually tillted onto something high enuff to keep gravity in my favor and the piston dripping into the five still.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

I have about 2-3 buckets for cleaning............so simple when you get a routine going for it. Have your drums lined up, pull spray out of one and into another and purge again back into the first drum. That stop 2L of dirty water going back into your cleaner bucket.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use a gallon can, tilt back slide it under the tube. You can put that inside an empty five. Don't make it harder than it has to be.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I use a gallon can, tilt back slide it under the tube. You can put that inside an empty five. Don't make it harder than it has to be.


This^^


----------

